# Lj's Improptu Herf II



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

As is the case with us nutz down here, We had a fast get together that just came about. Illuminatus, came over from Naples and was in Miami, so he came up to hang out. ATLHARP, Illuminatus, TheButcher, and our new(not really) Made in Dade, plus NovaHead. We had a great time!!! lots of laughs, stories and such. Oh, and of course some great smokes!!!

Thank you all for coming to hang out with me!!!!

Ron


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

I would never miss a saturday unless of course Ashley wanted me too.:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

All I gotta say is man does that Diplomatico go fast! :al 

ATL


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Glad you guys had fun, just wish my ass lived close to FL.



WHERE ARE THE PICS?????????



Shawn


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, it was a great time yesterday. We stayed there well past closing time with only five guy's. I meet illuminatus for the first time last night [cool dude] looking forward to meeting the other 15-20 other gorillas. The 19th is going to be bananas. P.S. who tried changing my signature to jet's rule.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I came so close to being there but yet so far.
Wish I could have made it but didn't get back until way after 9.
Will get to catch everyone in two weeks hopefully.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Yeah, it was a great time yesterday. We stayed there well past closing time with only five guy's. I meet illuminatus for the first time last night [cool dude] looking forward to meeting the other 15-20 other gorillas. The 19th is going to be bananas. P.S. who tried changing my signature to jet's rule.


Mike, That would be Ron. Trust me if I changed it, it would have been something much better- Like _FSU is my true love_, or _100% Puerto Rican!_

It was still funny anyway!

:r

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Glad you guys had fun, just wish my ass lived close to FL.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE PICS?????????
> 
> Shawn


Sorry Shawn , no pics- Impromptu herfs are like that........

ATL


----------

